# 10 Vert



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just made this the other day:
























Detail:









As of now, no plants (there sure will be though) 45 watts of cfl 6500k lighting, The branch is oak that has been debarked and boiled and the substrate is a 50/50 mix of Aquasoil Amazonia and coco bedding. I might ad some pdf's later, but might just get a 24x24x18 exo terra (this tank was used as practice) but if I did get some frogs for this tank, which kind should I get that would appreciate the vertical design?
I will be adding some ferns, broms and some Ficus pumila Quercifolia that hopefully will cover the wall and some taiwan moss and anubias nana 'petite'. I will probably be getting a mister.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks goods, if you do add plants i would go with a stronger bulb thoug


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Julio said:


> looks goods, if you do add plants i would go with a stronger bulb thoug


45 watts isn't enough? How many would you suggest?

It's planted:








Details:


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

That's looking pretty. 
Be sure to keep the ficus roots moist--they'll tend to dry out quickly, especially the plants mounted on the back. The thin cocoa layer on foam doesn't contribute much to the plant health.
If you have enough, I would lay several ficus strands on the floor substrate near the back wall (and keep that moist, too); they'll get established there more easily, and once the base plants are strong and well rooted, they'll send vines up the wall and eventually cover it.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

If I know my plants, and I don't, that should look very cool when it grows in. You have the eye of a planted tank guy. Interesting.

P.S. Add a couple Broms.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

If you add a couple bromeliads, a pair of _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_ would work very well in that tank.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

candm519 said:


> That's looking pretty.
> Be sure to keep the ficus roots moist--they'll tend to dry out quickly, especially the plants mounted on the back. The thin cocoa layer on foam doesn't contribute much to the plant health.
> If you have enough, I would lay several ficus strands on the floor substrate near the back wall (and keep that moist, too); they'll get established there more easily, and once the base plants are strong and well rooted, they'll send vines up the wall and eventually cover it.


Thanks for the tips 


Mywebbedtoes said:


> You have the eye of a planted tank guy.


How'd you know?


Julio said:


> what kind of substrate are you using?


coco bedding mixed with Aqua Soil


skylsdale said:


> If you add a couple bromeliads, a pair of _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_ would work very well in that tank.


Yes I was planning on adding some broms. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I made a new hood, so I know have 54 watts total. It's noticeably brighter.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool and mysterious. How long does the for the fog to dissipate?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

candm519 said:


> Cool and mysterious. How long does the for the fog to dissipate?


Maybe 45 seconds to a minute


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool mini viv in the giant wine glass! I have some stuff like that planned too!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Cool mini viv in the giant wine glass! I have some stuff like that planned too!


Thanks

Will adding a recirculating fan inside the viv have any benefits?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for ferns and broms? Are there any small reddish broms? How about small ferns that stay short?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

My suggestion is neither fern nor brom, but the much underused Philodendron Mini Red Empress. It lives high on my walls, warm and rather dry in medium light, shiny sharp leaves with touches of red in the new growth, makes a nice tight clump, nondemanding.









I know Spring Valley Tropicals carries it for one.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a very cool plant, but I was wanting a brom to hold water and a green fern to grow on the ground, which is damp. Would that plant grow in damp soil? I really like it


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Black Rabbit's Foot is a cool common fern. I'm using it in my new tank, along with ET fern and an oil fern. Here's a link to my thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34340-new-exo-planted.html

As for broms - a good small, red one would be N. fireball, which I'm also using in my tank. 

Your tank looks awesome - great job!


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

for some reason, i'm really liking your viv just the way it is. maybe a brom and 1 other...2 TOPS...keep it simple and see how it grows out. I bet it could win awards.; very simple and elegant. gonna grow out so pretty! i have no doubt

...got an updated pic? it's been just over a week!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

loogielv said:


> for some reason, i'm really liking your viv just the way it is. maybe a brom and 1 other...2 TOPS...keep it simple and see how it grows out. I bet it could win awards.; very simple and elegant. gonna grow out so pretty! i have no doubt
> 
> ...got an updated pic? it's been just over a week!


Thanks. I'll get a new pic in a minute. Or maybe I'll wait until monday/tuesday when I get my new camera in the mail


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks. I'll get a new pic in a minute. Or maybe I'll wait until monday/tuesday when I get my new camera in the mail


you're joking i trust?

the correct answer is "brb. getting pics. also have a new camera coming, so more pics then too"

tap tap tap...


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

loogielv said:


> you're joking i trust?
> 
> the correct answer is "brb. getting pics. also have a new camera coming, so more pics then too"
> 
> tap tap tap...


lol. It'll be here tomorrow


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you use the same aquasoil/coco bedding substrate to cover the background as well? Looks like it came out very nice-did you silicone it on the GS, mix with concrete binder, or just stick the material on the foam as it dried?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

KevinS said:


> Did you use the same aquasoil/coco bedding substrate to cover the background as well? Looks like it came out very nice-did you silicone it on the GS, mix with concrete binder, or just stick the material on the foam as it dried?


No aquasoil on the wall, just coir. And yes, I did silicone it with brown GE silicone II


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

The new camera came today.








Experimenting with it's macro:


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

dayum! nice. those plants are so nice they look fake.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks great, i love oak leaf creeping fig!


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Grats on the new tank, it looks really good. What kind of camera did you get? the pics look great


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

capitale said:


> Grats on the new tank, it looks really good. What kind of camera did you get? the pics look great


thanks. It's just a sony cybershot w130


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

The mistking system has been ordered


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it looks great the way it it too. This is a great set up if you plan to use this tank as a breeder. Just put a breeding site and hiding spaces and your sure to get eggs. 
Great wok tho, keep it up.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


>


What kind of moss is this? I'm looking for something to drape off some wood as well, but if it needs to be constantly misted it probably wouldn't work for me.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

carbonetc said:


> What kind of moss is this? I'm looking for something to drape off some wood as well, but if it needs to be constantly misted it probably wouldn't work for me.


It'sa mixture of taiwan and singapore moss. The singapore moss is an aquatic moss but is actually quite hardy even emersed
























Submersed:








(images from aquamoss.com)


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Some updates:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is some fast growing moss


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Julio said:


> that is some fast growing moss


Yeah, it's great!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the viv. Your moss is growing unbelievably fast!

Sorry to stray away from the viv for a minute, but the wine glass viv caught my attention and I cant get it out of my head for some reason! I dont know why, but I think it's the coolest little thing! Maybe i'll have to grow some riccia or something in one.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

The mistking system came and Marty gave me an extra nozzle and tubing cutter, tubing valve and a 90 degree angle, not to mention I qualified for the free digital timer  I don't remember ordering expedited shipping either. I am very impressed with the product and I can't wait to set it up!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I tested the misting system and it's awesome! The mist is super fine.


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome man, wicked progress on it..plans for another?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

PacMan said:


> awesome man, wicked progress on it..plans for another?


I actually just finished a 1 ft. cube with a rock wall in it. just need to put in the substrate and plant it.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Changed the door, I like it better:
















Singapore moss on top, Taiwan moss on the bottom


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Bummer it gets so fogged up. I guess getting ventilation will kill your 100% humidity, in turn will kill your SWEET moss.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

NickBoudin said:


> Bummer it gets so fogged up. I guess getting ventilation will kill your 100% humidity, in turn will kill your SWEET moss.


I don't think that it would kill the moss. I just don't mind the fog that much


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That moss is insane !


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> That moss is insane !


I know. I love it. I like it a lot better than java moss. It covers an area better.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

any moss for sale? lol


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

kamazza said:


> any moss for sale? lol


send me a pm


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

easy fix for fogging up, just need to place a fan near the front at the top of the tank and make a cut out at the bottom of the door. Turn the fan slowly. The air will be drawn across the front door keeping condensation off of it, but will maintain the humidity in the tank.

see in my tank...glass completely fog free yet humidity is 91%



click on image to see whole thread or just go here


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> easy fix for fogging up, just need to place a fan near the front at the top of the tank and make a cut out at the bottom of the door. Turn the fan slowly. The air will be drawn across the front door keeping condensation off of it, but will maintain the humidity in the tank.
> 
> see in my tank...glass completely fog free yet humidity is 91%
> 
> ...


very nice. I have seen your thread, but the fog really doesn't bother me much. If I want a clear pic, then I just open the door. I don't have any frogs in there right now.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome !!


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

Your tank looks awesome!!!

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. The moss has grown even more. I also got my replacement exo today!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice viv. Any updated pics?

What kind of frogs are you thinking?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tank Marty, what kind of lighting are you using over that?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That's not my tank  but thanks


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I get an update asap


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I would like to see your pics, as I am sure they are nice, but photobucket is saying your bandwidth has been exceeded.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

MarcNem said:


> I would like to see your pics, as I am sure they are nice, but photobucket is saying your bandwidth has been exceeded.


yeah, this has been happening to a lot of people this week


----------

